# sheep and horns



## Godsgrl (Aug 11, 2013)

I have kind of a silly sheep question. Do ewes ever grow horns, or is it just the rams? I know in goats it works both ways, but am stumped when it comes to sheep. Thank you!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes female sheep can be horned.  It depends on the breed of sheep. Some sheep breeds are never horned, in some the ewes are polled (hornless) and the rams have horns, in some both are horned.  And in some breeds they have both polled and horned varieties. and having horns may be somewhat gender linked.

I just re-read that and I hope it's not as confusing as it sounds... lol

edited to add: oh, and it's not a silly question - it's a good one. Trust me - I'm great at asking silly questions!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Aug 11, 2013)

Ewes can definitely have horns in some breeds, although they aren't usually as large as ram horns.

Here's one of my 4 horned ewe lambs that's about 4 months old.




And her 2 horned half sister.




Presence of horns, whether the horns appear on both sexes or not, and the number of horns is all genetic and is different in every breed.


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you so much Roving Jacobs, and norseofcourse. It is very interesting to know that ewes can have horns as well as rams. We were watching "Brave" the other night, and in one scene, a flock of sheep runs through. I told the kids they had to be all rams because they all had horns. oops.  

 Roving Jacobs, your ewes are beautiful! I can't get over the first ewe lamb with the 4 horns, she is just amazing. Norseofcourse, your explanation made sense after I read it a couple of times.  Thank you so much. Sheep genetics must be so confusing!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 14, 2013)

Most breeds of sheep are polled--both the ewes and rams. Sometimes in polled breeds, rams will develop scurs. For example, my Texel ram (a polled breed) has scurs...they are attached solidly to his head but they aren't any longer than a 1/2".

Other breeds of sheep, only the rams are horned. The ewes may or may not have scurs.

And more rarely, in some breeds of sheep (only ones I can think of off the top of my head are Scottish Blackface, Icelandic, Shetland, Jacobs etc) both the ewes and the rams have horns.


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks Sheepgirl. My sister has Icelandics, but I've only seen a few pictures of them.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 14, 2013)

Icelandics (what I have) come in both horned and polled, of both sexes.  The horns do look awesome (and I've heard of 4-horned Icelandic sheep too, uncommon and probably only in rams).  But for my farm I prefer the polled.


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 14, 2013)

norseofcourse said:
			
		

> Icelandics (what I have) come in both horned and polled, of both sexes.  The horns do look awesome (and I've heard of 4-horned Icelandic sheep too, uncommon and probably only in rams).  But for my farm I prefer the polled.


I googled icelandic sheep, and some of them had horns. They sure are beautiful animals. I need to ask my sister what her preferences are in regards to horns on her sheep. Personally, I would rather have polled. Thank you so much for not making me feel silly for asking about this.


----------

